# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  درخواست پیدا کردن معنی چند شعر از گوگل

## Lara27

تو رو خدا کسایی که به گوگل دسترسی دارن کمک کنن من معانی این شعرها رو لازم دارم عین مرگ و زندگیه 
راه دوری نمیره 
 :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Lara27

New Doc ۲۰۱۹-۱۱-۲۴ ۰۰.۱۶.۱۳


فایلی که معانیش رو میخوام اینه  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## saj8jad

*
به نام خداوند جان و خرد / کزین برتر اندیشه بر نگذرد 

 جان و خرد دو گوهر که یکی ریشه در گیتی و دیگری ریشه در مینو دارد اما  هر اندازه که اندیشه ژرفکاو و دوریاب باشد در شناخت و بازنمود پروردگار راه  به جایی نمی برد .
 از این بیت در می یابیم که فردوسی انسانی معتقد است و فضای دین از آغاز  در این اثر سترگ به چشم می خورد . دکتر کزازی معتقد است که از این کلام  فردوسی بازتاب اندیشه های مشایی را می توان دریافت .
 در بیت دیگر فردوسی کلام را سنجیده و همبسته می آورد :

خداوند نام و خداوند جای /خداوند روزی ده رهنمای 

 خداوندی جای با صفت روزی دهی مناسبت دارد و خداوندی  نام با صفت رهنمایی وی ارتباط دارد . 
 فردوسی در این بین نام را در مقابل جای آورده است . فردوسی با آوردن جای  جهان پیکرینه ودیداری را مد نظر داشته و نام را در معنای جهان مینوی به  کار برده است جهانی که با اندیشه در ارتباط است. 

خداوند کیهان و گردان سپهر / فروزنده ی ماه و ناهید و مهر 

 استاد فرزانه طوس در این بیت از چهار اختر یاد می کند و بلندترین اختر  که همان کیهان است را نام می برد و گردندگی آسمان اشاره دارد .این بیت را  شاید بتوان این طور تعبیر نمود که فردوسی با آوردن بلندترین اختر از هفت  اختر مشهور قدرت و آفرینندگی بی بدیل پروردگار را نشان می دهد از آن جهت که  انسان دریافت حسی از امور دارد و کیهان بلندترین اختر است .

زنام و نشان و گمان برتر است / نگارنده ی برشده گوهر است 

 بار دیگر حکیم طوس از نام و نشان سخن به میان می آورد و گمان را که همان قوه متوهمه آدمی است بر این دو گوهر اضافه می نماید .
 ذات پروردگار در گمان که از اندیشه و پندار و نام نشان نغزتر و فراتر  است نمی گنجد  . نام و نشان تنها برموجودات این جهانی و در دسترس آگاهی و  اشراف دارد . فردوسی گوهر و ذات خداوندی را برتر از آن دانسته که در این سه  مقوله بگنجد آوردن صفت برین گوهری برای خداوند تأکیدی بر مصرع اول است. 

به بینندگان آفریننده را / نبینی مرنجان دو بیننده را 

 این بیت را بازتابی از باور شناسی خردگرایی می دانند . چرا که فردوسی می  گوید خداوند را با چشم سر نمی توان دید نه در این دنیا و نه در دنیای دیگر  .
 گروهی بر آن شده اند که با توجه به این بیت مذهب فردوسی را معتزله دانند  اما مهم این است که این باور در اندیشه شیعه نیز جاری است پس نمی توان به  قطع با این بیت پیرامون مذهب فردوسی نظر داد . 
 فردوسی می گوید با چشم سر نمی توانی خداوند را ببینی پس تلاش بیهوده مکن  و چشم را رنجه مدار که فرایندی را در پی نخواهد داشت.( به نتیجه یی نمی  رسی )


نه اندیشه یابد بدو نیز راه / که او برتر از نام و از جایگاه

 از آن روی که آفریدگار فراتر از نام و جای است در اندیشه محدود بشری نمی  گنجد . چرا که اندیشه ی خرد آدمی که پرورده ی احساسات است به ذات باری  تعالی راه نمی یابد .
 فردوسی دیگر بار بر این امر تأکید می کند که ندیدن پروردگار  دلیل بر عجز بشر است و گوهر وی فرا حسی است .
  برتری  گوهر و ذات پروردگار که نه در گیتی و نه در مینو می گنجد اساس این ابیات  را تشکیل می دهد . خرد اگر چه دور اندیش و ژرف کاو باشد باز نمی تواند به  ذات حق دست یابد و عاجز و ناتوان از شناخت وی است . آن چه مهم است رسیدن به  خردی فراتر از خرد حسی و دل آگاهی یا همان حق الیقین است.



سخن هر چه زین گوهران  بگذرد / نیابد بدو راه جان و خرد

 فردوسی چکیده سخنان پیشین خود را در این بیت خلاصه می کند . این بیت از دید شناخت شناسی در جایگاهی والا قرار دارد.
 شاعر معتقد است زمانی که سخن از این دو گوهر یعنی نام و جای فراتر رود  جان و اندیشه ی بشری بدان راه نمی یابد و از دریافت و شناخت آن عاجز است .  خرد در دریافت و شناخت از دو شیوه پیکر بخشی و نمادینی بهره می گیرد و چون  ذات پروردگار فراتر از این دو است راه به جایی نمی برد.اگر چه شناخت ذات حق  نیازمند خرد از گونه یی دیگر است .( علم الیقین . عین الیقین . حق الیقین )

ستودن نداند کس او را چو هست / میان بندگی را ببایدت بست

 از آن روی که پروردگار را چنان که شایسته مقام وی است نمی توان ستود و  این امر ناشی از عدم شناخت ذات باری تعالی است پس باید که کمر خدمت به  بندگی وی گذارد و سخن از چیستی و چونی درباره وی را کنار نهاد و سر بر  بندگی وی نهاد.
 فردوسی معتقد است که اندیشه ناچیز بشری از شناخت حقیقی پروردگار عاجز  است و همین امر باعث آن گردیده که نتوان حق خدمت و ستایش ذات وی را به جای  آورد پس باید بی چون و چرا کمر به بندگی وی گمارد .

خرد را و جان را همی سنجد اوی / در اندیشه ی سخته کی گنجد اوی 

 آفریده از درک آفریننده عاجز است . فرو گرفته هرگز به فرا گرفته احاطه  نمی یابد . اندیشه یی که قابل اندازه گیری و سنجش و خود محدود و معین است  نمی تواند به ذات لایتناهی پروردگار دست یابد چرا که عقل سنجیده و دست  پروده ی اوست .

بدین آلت رای و جان و زبان / ستود آفریننده را کی توان 

 انسان که خود آفریده است به یاری شناخت ، اندیشه و سخن آفریننده رانمی  تواند بشناسد و بستاید . در شناخت حق کاری از سر بر نمی آید و باید به دل  وی را شناخت .

به هستیش باید که خستو شوی / زگفتار بیکار یکسو شوی  

 باید که هستی وی باور کرد و اقرار به هستی پروردگار نمود و از گفتار بیهوده و دراز گویی پرهیز نمود. 
 در این بیت حکیم طوس اشاره بر این دارد که هستی و گوهر و ذات پروردگار را بی چون و چرا باید پذیرفت و از بیهوده گویی برکنار بود .

پرستنده باشی و جوینده راه / به ژرفی به فرمانش کردن نگاه 

 فرمانبردار و مطیع امر وی گردی و جوینده و پوینده راه وی شوی و با  اندیشه عمیق و ژرف به فرمان و امر وی نظر کنی . با دیده ی ژرف بین به فرمان  وی  نگاه کنیم و دل در گرو فرامین وی نهیم.

توانا بود هر که دانا بود / زدانش دل پیر برنا بود 

 توانایی فرو گرفته در دانایی است. هرکه داناست توانا نیز هست و از دانش است که دل پیر شاداب و جوان می ماند . 
 این سخن چنان مقبول و دلپسند عوام  افتاده که زبانزد و ضرب المثل ( دستان ) گردیده است. 

از این پرده برتر  سخن گاه نیست / به هستی مرا اندیشه را راه نیست 

 تمامی ابیات بالا در این بیت گنجانده شده است . پایگاه و مرتبه سخن از  آن چه گفتیم نمی تواند فراتر رود و اندیشه هر قدر هم ژرف و عمیق باشد به  کنه هستی و ذات پروردگار راه نمی یابد.پس آن چه از هستی و نهاد خداوندی در  پردگی و پوشیدگی است از توان و قدرت سخن عاجز است و اندیشه از درک آن  ناتوان است.
*

----------


## saj8jad

*کنون ای خردمند وصف خرد / بدین جایگه گفتن اندرخورد
ای انسان دانا! هم اکنون در این جایگاه، سزاوار است که توصیف خرد گفته شود.

کنون تا چه داری بیار از خرد / که گوش نیوشنده زو برخورد
حال هر چقدر از خرد بهره‌مند هستی، آن را بیاور تا گوش شنوا از آن برخوردار گردد.

خرد بهتر از هر چه ایزد بداد / ستایش خرد را به از راه داد
خرد از تمام آفریده‌های خداوند بهتر است. بهتر است که ستودن خرد به روشی عادلانه صورت پذیرد.

خرد رهنمای و خرد دلگشای / خرد دست گیرد به هر دو سرای
خرد راهنما است و خرد شادی بخش است. خرد در هر دو جهان به انسان کمک می‌کند و دست او را می‌گیرد

ازو شادمانی وزویت غمیست / و زویت فزونی وزویت کمیست
شادمانی تو بخاطر داشتن آن است و غمگین بودنت هم بدلیل نداشتن آن است. دارایی تو از داشتن خرد حاصل شده و نداریت هم از نداشتن آن

خرد تیره و مرد روشن روان / نباشد همی شادمان یک زمان
مرد روشن دل، اگر خردش تیره باشد (کم عقل باشد) یک لحظه هم شاد نمی‌تواند باشد.

چه گفت آن خردمند مرد خرد / که دانا ز گفتار او برخورد
آن مرد دانای خردمند چه حرف خوبی زد که انسان دانا می‌تواند از سخن او بهره‌مند شود.

کسی کو خرد را ندارد ز پیش / دلش گردد از کرده خویش ریش
کسی که خرد را راهنمای خود نسازد (پشت سر خرد حرکت نکند) دلش از کار خودش رنجور می‌گردد.

هشیوار دیوانه خواند ورا / همان خویش بیگانه داند ورا
انسان دانا او را دیوانه می‌نامد. خویشاوندش او را غریبه می‌پندارد.

ازویی به هر دو سرای ارجمند / گسسته خرد پای دارد ببند
از برکت وجود آن، در هر دو جهان ارجمند هستی. کسی که خرد را از خودش جدا کند، در واقع پای خود را بسته است (گرفتار است)

خرد چشم جانست چون بنگری / تو بی چشم شادان جهان نسپری
اگر خوب نگاه کنی می‌بینی که خرد همچون چشم جان آدمی است. تو نمی‌توانی بدون چشم شادان زندگی کنی.

نخست آفرینش خرد را شناس / نگهبان جانست و آن سه پاس
بدان که خرد اولین آفریده است. خرد نگهبان جان است و نگبان آن سه چیزی که باید از آنها مراقبت شود

سه پاس تو چشم است وگوش و زبان / کزین سه رسد نیک و بد بی گمان
آن سه چیزی که باید از آنها مراقبت کنی، چشم تو و گوش و زبان تو هستند. بی تردید خوبی و بدی از این سه حاصل می‌شوند.

خرد را و جان را که یارد ستود / و گر من ستایم که یارد شنود
چه کسی می‌تواند خرد و جان را ستایش کند؟‌ و اگر هم که من آن را ستایش نمودم، چه کسی می‌تواند آن را بشنود؟!

حکیما چو کس نیست گفتن چه سود / ازین پس بگو کافرینش چه بود
ای حکیم! هنگامی که کسی برای شنیدن وجود ندارد، چه فایده‌ای دارد که بگوییم؟ حالا بگو که آفرینش چه بود؟

تویی کرده کردگار جهان / ببینی همی آشکار و نهان
تو آفریده و محصول پروردگار جان هستی و می‌توانی هم چیزهای آشکار را ببینی هم چیزهای پنهانی را

به گفتار دانندگان راه جوی / به گیتی بپوی و به هر کس بگوی
با گوش دادن به سخنان دانایان، راه خودت را پیدا کن. در جهان سیر کن و آن را به همه بگو

ز هر دانشی چون سخن بشنوی / از آموختن یک زمان نغنوی
اگر در همه زمینه‌های دانش، علم بیاموزی، یک لحظه از آموختن دست برنمی‌داری

چو دیدار یابی به شاخ سخن / بدانی که دانش نیاید به بن
هنگامی که توانستی شاخ سخن را ببینی، خواهی دانست که دانش هرگز به انتها نمی‌رسد.
*

----------


## Lara27

> *کنون ای خردمند وصف خرد / بدین جایگه گفتن اندرخورد
> ای انسان دانا! هم اکنون در این جایگاه، سزاوار است که توصیف خرد گفته شود.
> 
> کنون تا چه داری بیار از خرد / که گوش نیوشنده زو برخورد
> حال هر چقدر از خرد بهره‌مند هستی، آن را بیاور تا گوش شنوا از آن برخوردار گردد.
> 
> خرد بهتر از هر چه ایزد بداد / ستایش خرد را به از راه داد
> خرد از تمام آفریده‌های خداوند بهتر است. بهتر است که ستودن خرد به روشی عادلانه صورت پذیرد.
> 
> ...


داداش بقیشم میدی؟؟؟  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## saj8jad

جالبه 40 نفر وارد این تاپیک شدن، یک نفر کار این دوست مون رو راه ننداخت
هر نفری میتونست یکی از شعر رو کپی پیست کنه از نت!
این حجم از بی تفاوتی جدا نوبره!* 

**40  کاربر این تاپیک را مشاهده کرده اند* 

*MEHDI0241*،*Zahra77*،*mojtabamessi*،*Ali.psy*،*saj8jad*،*Behnam10* ،*farzad_76*،*mehrab98*،*sajad564*،*Ali jk*،*mehrab_r78*،*erik911*،*V_buqs*،*God_of_war*،*مینووو*،*Sanaz18*،*Elias79*،*78Hengameh*،*amoehsan*،*Ruby*،*genzo*،*Alikashi*،*Amirreezzaa*،*MoeinSanjary*،*Pcstud*،*mobinaa897*،*Near*،*nirvanaa*

----------


## saj8jad

> داداش بقیشم میدی؟؟؟


شعر گیتی رودکی رو هر چی گشتم متاسفانه معنیش رو پیدا نکردم
ببینم باقیش رو میتونم برات پیدا کنم

----------


## Lara27

> شعر گیتی رودکی رو هر چی گشتم متاسفانه معنیش رو پیدا نکردم
> ببینم باقیش رو میتونم برات پیدا کنم


مرسی این گیتی رو از کجا پیدا کنم ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## saj8jad

*
معنی شعر « داستان ایرج » : https://www.sherfarsi.ir/ferdowsi/%D...AA%D8%A7%D8%A8

ناصر خسرو (قصاید) « حاجیان آمدند با تعظیم » : ناصر خسرو (قصاید)/حاجیان آمدند با تعظیم


*

----------


## saj8jad

> مرسی این گیتی رو از کجا پیدا کنم ؟؟؟


خواهش میکنم
متاسفانه معنی بعضی از شعرهایی که تو pdf فرستادید تو نت اصلا موجود نیست، فقط متن شعر رو گذاشتن بعضا
معنی اونایی که باشن رو من براتون قرار میدم

----------


## Narvan

*من گیج شدم الان 
کدوما مونده؟ @saj8jad
اگه میخواید میتونید نصف کنین اونایی که پیدا نکردینو منم بگردم*

----------


## Lara27

> خواهش میکنم
> متاسفانه معنی بعضی از شعرهایی که تو pdf فرستادید تو نت اصلا موجود نیست، فقط متن شعر رو گذاشتن بعضا
> معنی اونایی که باشن رو من براتون قرار میدم


داداش خب این امتحانم خیلی مهمه معرفی به استاده هیشکی رو هم ندارم کمکم کنه . چجور معنی ها رو پیدا کنم

----------


## saj8jad

> *من گیج شدم الان 
> کدوما مونده؟ @saj8jad
> اگه میخواید میتونید نصف کنین اونایی که پیدا نکردینو منم بگردم*


درود
یه pdf استارتر آپلود کرده ، من 4 تاییش رو گذاشتم، اون دو سه صفحه آخرش رو شما هم بگردید ببینید پیدا میکنید

----------


## saj8jad

*این معنی شعر « بردن پدر، مجنون را به خانه ی کعبه » :*

چون رایت عشق ان جهان گیر / شد چون مه لیلی اسمان گیر
  برداشته دل ز کار او بخت / درماند بدر به کار او سخت
  خویشان همه در نیاز با او / هر یک شده چاره ساز با او
  بیچارگی ورا چو دیدند / در چاره گری زبان کشیدند
  گفتند به اتفاق یک سر / کز کعبه گشاده گردد این در 
  حاجت گه جمله ی جهان اوست / محراب زمین واسمان اوست
  چون موسوم حج رسید بر خاست / اشتر طلبید و محمل اراست
  فرزند عزیز را به صد جهد / بنشاند چو ماه در یکی مهد 
  امد سوی کعبه سینه بر جوش / چون کعبه نهاد حلقه در گوش
  گفت ای بسر این نه جای بازی است / بشتاب که جای چاره سازی است
  دریاب که مبتلای عشقم / ازاد کن از بلای عشقم
  مجنون چو حدیث عشق بشنید / اول بگریست بس خندید
  از جای چو مار حلقه برجست / در حلقه ی زلف کعبه زد دست
  می گفت گرفته حلقه در بر / کامروز منم چو حلق بر در
  گویند زعشق کن جدایی / این نیست طریق اشنایی
  برورده ی عشق شد سرشتم / جز عشق مباد سر نوشتم 
  یا رب به خدایی خداییت / وان گه به کمال بادشاهییت
  کز عشق به غایتی رسانم / کاو ماند اگر چه من نمانم 
  گر چه زشراب عشق مستم / عاشق تر از این کنم که هستم 
  ار عمر من ان چه هست برجای / بستان و به عمر لیلی افزای
  می داشت بدر به سوی او گوش / کاین قصه شنید گشت خاموش
  دانست که دل اسیر دارد / دردی نه دوابذیر دارد
*
معانی ابیات*
  1.وقتی اوازه عشق مجنون همچون برچم بر افراشته و زیبای لیلی در جهان بیچید
  2.همه ی دله برای درمان او نامید شدند وبدر نیز در کار عشق او به شدت در مانده شده بود
  3.بستگان و فامیل های مجنون که نیازمندی بدر را مشاهده کردند برای چاره گری با او همراه شدند 
  4.فامیل ها وقتی درماندگی بدر را مشاهده کردند برای چاره جویی به نظر دادن برداختند
  5.فامیل ها همگی با هم نظر دادند که مشکل مجنون وبیماری عشق او با توسل به کعبه برطرف می شود
  6.کعبه محل براورده شدن همه ی جهانیان و عبادتگاه همه ی مردم است
  7.وقتی که ایام حج ابراهیمی فرا رسید بدر مجنون حرکت کرد و شتری فراهم ساخت و کجاوه ای بر ان نهاد
  8.بدر فرزند عزیز خود را با تلاش بسیار و به زیبایی ماه در کجاوه نشاند
  9.بدر با سینه ای بر از درد و ناله و زاری به سوی کعبه امد و خانه ی خدا را همچون غلامی حلقه به گوش در اغوش کشید و به ان متوسل شد
  10.بدر به مجنون گفت:فرزندم این جا محل تفریح نیست و تلاش کن تا چاره ای برای درد خود بیابی
  11.فرزندم بگو بروردگارا مرا از این کار بیهوده عشق نجات بده و توفیق رستگاری نصیبم کن
  12.خدایا نجاتم بده که اسیر عشق شدم و بلای عشق مرا در بند کشیده است و مرا نجاتم بده
  13.مجنون وقتی کلمه عشق را شنید ابتدا گریه کرد و سبس خنده ای سر داد
  14.مجنون مانند مار حلقه ای زده ای برخاست و حلقه های در خانه ی خدا را به دست گرفت
  15و16.مجنون در حالی که حلقه های کعبه را در دست گرفته بود می گفت :امروز که به کعبه متوسل شده ام :می گویند از عشق فا صله بگیر در حالی که فاصله گرفتن از عشق روش عشق ورزی نیست
  17.من با عشق افریده شده ام و امیدوارم که سرنوشتم نیز با عشق تعیین شود
  18.بروردگاراتو را به مقام خداوندیت قسم می دهم...
  19.که مرا در راه عشق به هدفی  ارزشمند برسان و عشق بماند هر چند که من نباشم
  20.خداوندا هر چند که عشق همچون شرابی من را از خود بی خود کرده است اما مرا عاشق تر از این که هست قرار بده
  21.خداوندا انچه از عمر من باقیست کم کن و بر عمر لیلی بیفزای
  22.بدر که به رازها ونیازهای عاشقانه مجنون گوش فرا می داد ساکت شد 
  23.فهمید که دل مجنون که اسیر عشق است وان دردی است که درمان ندارد

----------


## Narvan

*اون تک بیتیا اصن نیس
من سعی میکنم پیدا کنم ولی اگه نشد دیگه شرمنده*

----------


## Lara27

> *اون تک بیتیا اصن نیس
> من سعی میکنم پیدا کنم ولی اگه نشد دیگه شرمنده*


 :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Lara27

Up

----------


## Lara27

> *
> معنی شعر « داستان ایرج » : https://www.sherfarsi.ir/ferdowsi/%D...AA%D8%A7%D8%A8
> 
> ناصر خسرو (قصاید) « حاجیان آمدند با تعظیم » : ناصر خسرو (قصاید)/حاجیان آمدند با تعظیم
> 
> 
> *


داداش این داستان ایرج که معنی نداره

----------


## saj8jad

> داداش این داستان ایرج که معنی نداره


اون زمانی که لینکش رو گذاشتم وقتی ماوس رو روی هر بیت میبردی معنیش رو زیرش نشان میداد، الان نمیدونم مشکلش چیه!

----------


## Lara27

کسی میتونه این چند بیت رو برام معنی کنه؟ جای دوری نمیره امتحان معرفی به استاد دارم فردا

----------

